# Struts request Zugriff



## knoppers (1. Dez 2010)

In JSF habe ich folgende Möglichkeit.


```
final FacesContext facesContext = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
final Application app = facesContext.getApplication();
final ExpressionFactory elFactory = app.getExpressionFactory();
final ELContext elContext = facesContext.getELContext();
final ValueExpression valueExp = elFactory.createValueExpression(elContext, expression, Object.class);
final T result = (T) valueExp.getValue(elContext);
```

T result ist eine Object.

Gleiches würde ich benötigen in JSP, bzw. Struts. Gibt es den da irgendwelche Lösungen. 
Suche über Google oder Ähnliches, Struts, JSP Referenzen bin ich überall nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2010)

struts ist steinalt und vollkommen überholt, da hatte man eigene Taglibs & eine eigene EL für.

Vielleicht hilft dir das(?):
Struts Action - EL Taglibs - FAQ


----------



## knoppers (1. Dez 2010)

Hilft mir leider auch nicht viel weiter. Ich weiss auch das Struts uralt ist, aber dies ist eine betehende Anwendung, die erhalten bleiben muss.


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2010)

Sieh dir doch mal die Quellen der Struts tags an, die müssen die EL Ausdrücke doch auch evaluieren.


----------



## knoppers (1. Dez 2010)

Das Problem ist genau dies gibt es eben in Struts nicht.


----------

